# How do you price delivery?



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

How do you decide on charging for delivery? Talking about round and small square bales. Is there a distance you would not charge for? Do you charge for unloading and with square stacking it?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We pick and choose who we deliver to. Limit the distance to about 20 miles unless they are special. Don't have much of a trailer, 4-4x5 & 6- 4x4 round bales max and charge $5/bale and it has to be full load. Squares max out at 170 bales and $.25/bale and must be 100+ ordered. They are to have labor there to unload.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

My delivery is built into the price! I do small squares, and unload & stack once, my storage or customer's. If I do not have to unload, customer takes from wagon, then I may discount 50 cents per bale. I don't deliver from my storage, customer picks up from my storage, with their own labor. Understand, I have long time customers that I trust to take hay from my storage. If selling out of my storage, to an unfamiliar customer, I would probably be there to help load and count/collect, and the price would probably be increased 50 cents per bale.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RB $100 a load (10 bale load), less than 10 miles, $125 a load, less than 25 miles.

SS bales 50 cents a bale, $100 minimum, for less than 5 miles, add $2 a mile. Minimum load 100 bales, max load 300 bales.

I don't really use the $2 a mile as far as customer know, just increase price per bale. Usually round down also so customer 'thinks' their getting a deal. Example: "You are 8 miles away, normally I would charge a hair over $0.58 a bale or $175 to deliver 300 bales, but for you I will reduce the price to $0.50 a bale" (eg $150 for 300 bale delivery charge). Kind of like a 'sale' price, on delivery charge only. 

All deliveries are they unload (usually spot trailer with SS bales, pickup later). I don't like watching folks bear hugging idiot bricks and I'm at an age I don't need that type of exercise anymore. 

Longest delivery in last 12 months 70 miles, 100 bales, $4 a bale delivery charge, son helped unload).

HTH

Larry


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

All I do is rounds and it's 5 dollars a roll and if it's over 10 miles it goes up accordingly.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Mainly deliver rounds. It depends on the customer. I contact my regular customers in March to get orders. If they request delivery, I usually try to fill these orders directly from the field during the year. This where my self unloading hay trailer comes in handy. All I need to know is where the customer wants the hay. I can unload with no one there on my schedule. This keeps me from loading hay twice and storing. If someone calls me say in November wanting hay delivered from stock, I will charge according to how far and how many bales. I will have to say delivery has won me many customers.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I charge $1 per bale delivery to everyone . Most deliveries average 15 miles one way. I help unload about every bale. I enjoy the exercise and need it since I have 2 heart stents, both elbows have had surgeries, torn labrum repaired in right shoulder and C5 & C6 fused in my neck. I just can't stand there and watch someone else unload and not help. I know that sounds crazy but that is how I feel.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Most everything is delivered and it's factored into price.Most everything is within 20 miles,mostly around 10.Over 20 I'll add $3 a mile on 9 ton loads.

My fields are spread out which is a pain harvesting but for delivering everything is delivered from field to the customer and it works out that it cuts down on distance to the customer.


----------



## sanjidasan (Dec 21, 2021)

Interesting reasoning. I am interested in what the price for delivery in large online stores consists of. I often buy various little things online and all stores have different shipping costs. And even before there were a lot of problems with the security of deliveries. A year ago I ordered a cheap smartphone online. The delivery brought me a chocolate bar! Since then, I have been constantly tracking the parcel and making sure that no weight changes occur. But what am I paying the delivery service for if they are not able to provide security?


----------

